# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Баннер на планшете с Android

## mrtralchik

Подскажите пожалуйста! Банер - вымогатель заблокировал планшет. Планшет ни на что не реагирует. Не отключается, не перезагружается. Ни какой реакции, только банер висит:"Найдите QIWI, отправте деньги на номер телефона". Как бороться с этой заразой на планшете

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*mrtralchik*, Назовите модель планшета или, хотя бы, операционную систему.

----------


## mrtralchik

Планшет samsung GT-P5110 андроид

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Ваше сообщение было выделено в отдельную тему.

----------


## Макcим

Есть один очень эффективный способ. Заодно другим поможете. Советую.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Возможно какой-то из вариантов поможет http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=165886

----------

